# 2/2/18 POC...I caught redfish on almost every cast!!!



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

I took the day off work Friday to head down to Port O'Connor for some wintertime redfish action. My first time fishing for 2018.

My buddy Bill and I both bought a pint of live shrimp each and headed out into the chilly brutal wind.

First place we check was loaded down with reds. My first redfish of the year was an overslot beauty at 28.5". I took a quick pic and put her back in the water thankful for the sign of a good year to come. What a blessing that fish was! Here's a pic.









I spent the next couple of hours literally catching redfish after redfish. Bill was moving around try to find some trout with no luck. He did catch a nice 17.5" speck right after we arrived, but that was the ONLY trout caught by us that day.

We took off around 10:30-11:00am to see if we could find some sheepshead around the docks.

Bill caught a nice 18" sheepshead and we both caught a couple of undersize ones and had a bunch of bait stolen by the pinfish while actually landing a couple of those in the process.

Headed back to the Fishing Center for a quick lunch break and to get off the water and out of the cold for a few minutes.

After lunch we tried in vein to catch another keeper sheepshead, but didn't have any luck.

Decided to head back to the redfish spot and see if those guys were still hungry... They were and we were once again greeted with a redfish on mostly every cast we put out there.

In the process I caught a spotless red and a beautiful one with nine spots.. Here are those pics.



















I honestly have absolutely no idea just how many I caught, but it was probably double my previous PB day of catching reds. I took a limit of 20-21" reds, and of coarse sent the rest swimming.










Here's the video proof, with lots of unedited back to back catches.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report. Sounds like a great day on the water.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

One to remember. Nice report.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks for the report and vid. Dang water clarity was great!


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

What kind of structure/bottom/depth were y'all fishing?


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

Never mind, I just noticed you posted the video.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s a great report. Days like that are what keeps you coming back.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

What a great trip. Some very cool looking pictures, but that video isn't back to back catches. It's back, to back, to back, to back.... Nice job capturing it for all of us to enjoy. I decided to do stuff at the house today, because it's all cold and windy. Good for you that you didn't make the same decision.



TXBohunk said:


> What kind of structure/bottom/depth were y'all fishing?


I know that spot EXACTLY. You can PM me and I'll give you the GPS coordinates - you know, for a small fee. On second thought, maybe I'll have an online auction and really cash in. I bet those redfish are still right there.

(Everybody knows I'm just kidding, right?)


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

pocjetty said:


> I know that spot EXACTLY. You can PM me and I'll give you the GPS coordinates - you know, for a small fee. On second thought, maybe I'll have an online auction and really cash in. I bet those redfish are still right there.
> 
> (Everybody knows I'm just kidding, right?)


Well, I wasn't asking for the exact spot, LOL. Just a general idea of what kind of water they found them in. I grew up salt water fishing, but only in the Summer. For whatever reason, my Dad never took us fishing in the late Fall - Early Spring.

Now that I'm getting back into it, I am needing to "learn" how to fish the colder seasons.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Very nice! Great day on the water!


----------



## ihunthorns (May 3, 2017)

NICE!


----------



## jerry61 (Jan 30, 2012)

Great day of fishing, what make us keep coming back


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Nice report! Proves you don't have to travel far from the ramp to catch fish!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work Trail Chasr!


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

We call that spot i-10 because of all the boat traffic in the summer. But have seen many limits caught right there setting out on the deck. I love the red with no spots.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I hope you kept the redfish separated. Hopefully the spotless red didn't have his feelings hurt because of his overachieving buddy, with 9 spots. It is 2018 we have to start taking their feelings into consideration before there is an outrage. Ha!

Nice fish!


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome report! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## extexaco (Apr 25, 2015)

That had to be a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------

